# Scarce Waltham hunter



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

I have collected pocket watches for a long time, but over the last couple of years I have concentrated on good quality Walthams after seeing some of the super watches on this forum.

A little bit of history about the watch:- It is a 16 size 1888 Model, Amn W Co. Grade hunter movement made in 1896, from a single run of just 150 movements, so a very scarce watch. It has 17 ruby jewels in gold settings, a double roller escapement adjusted to 5 positions and a tadpole micrometric regulator.

The movement was shipped to England and cased in a Dennison demi-hunter case and retailed by Schierwater and Lloyd of Liverpool.


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

compliments very interesting and rare to see










regards enrico


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

A warm welcome to our Forum both. You certainly entered our portals with a cracking watch. The movement looks as though it is new! More!!

Mike


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks Mike. This is another Waltham hunter movement that was shipped to England and cased by Dennison, but made exclusively for Prestons of Bolton. Prestons ordered 500 of these 15 jewel hunter movements with a two tone finish, and 250 open face movements from Waltham. So these too are quite scarce. They were made just after the First World War.


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Two crackers. Thanks for sharing them and increasing my Knowledge, we all know Prestons but the other retailer in Liverpool is new to me. Could the Liverpool watch be as early as 1893?


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

The Schierwater&Lloyd of Liverpool Waltham is from a single production run of just 150 movements. the first movement was Serial Number 6028351 and was made on the 1st December, 1895 and the last one was Serial Number 6028500 and was made on the 31st May 1897. So the watch above is the 26th produced so would date to early 1896.


----------

